# Couple of Flatheads



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Caught these last night on live bream. One was 6 lbs and the other was 10.5 lbs. I think a little more water movement would have helped us out but at least we got to stink up the cooler.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job! Where did these come from?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Conecuh River


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You sure did stink up the cooler with those flats...........good job...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great cats..Love them flatheads


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Don't mean to startle you but......there seems to be one of those elusive Babbie black panthers about to sneak up and bite your ankle.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! Good job!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Isnt fishing with live bream illegal?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes and no, its legal to use on conventional tackle on just rod and reel, its illegal to use on bush hooks, trot lines, jugs and any other means of setting lines..


----------

